# Kayak Fishing Tip # 87. Cure for Stinking Booties



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Kayak Fishing Tip #87
Cure for Stinking Booties.​*Stinking booties can be a serious problem. I had a problem with mine stinking so bad that even our thieving Lab would walk around them.
The cure. Place 3 charcoal briquettes in an old sock and slip them into your booties. By the next morning, your booties won’t stink.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

it works


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome tip - I've got to try this.

Thanks!


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

very good tip! i used it on my "grass cutting shoes". multi purpose uses!


----------

